# Replacement hooks for Harness/Crankbaits



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm replacing some hooks on my worm harnesses and crankbaits that were unsalvagable due to rust. I just wanted to get some input as to what size and brand I should go with and where to get 'em. Thanks!!


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

great question. I'm looking for a vendor to purchase the whole 9 yards to build my own worm harnesses.

any info is completely appreciated!

thanks


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

CamdenGizzard said:


> great question. I'm looking for a vendor to purchase the whole 9 yards to build my own worm harnesses.
> 
> any info is completely appreciated!
> 
> thanks


erie outfitters has all you need and more.

Line, beads, hooks, clevises, blades ect...

once you get the basics, ole petes, r and r and a few other companies sell just blades to broaden you arsenal.

Get ahold of craig though, he;ll give you a starter package.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

it depends. What model and size are the crankbaits?

A shad rap 5 has different size hooks than a shad rap 9.

Owners and gamakatsus are my favorite(Dick's carries them). Most bass cranks come with size 6 or 4 hooks.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

thanks a lot guys.... I appreciate it


----------

